

Ask HN: What do you use for contact|lead management / mini-CRM these days? - yrashk

The options I am aware of are: Salesforce, Highrise, BatchBook, vTiger, SugarCRM. Do you use any of these? Or are you using something else?<p>Thanks, I will appreciate all the comments, as I am trying to pick one.
======
drurjen
We decided not to go with Highrise because we can not import our
categories/tags (they're more than 3k contacts). As of now we're analyzing
Salesforce & Microsoft's Business Contact Manager

------
tonystubblebine
I do most of the sales for my company and use Highrise. The major thing I like
about it is simplicity and having an email dropbox that I can BCC.

